#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Как добраться до Дагдэн Пунцог Чолинга?

## Ратнабхадра

Подскажите, как добраться до центра Джонанг - Дагдэн Пунцог Чолинг, который расположен около столицы штата Химачал Прадеш, г. Шимла (Индия)?

----------


## Zosia

Из Дели с вокзала Old Delhi(Nizamuddin) на поезде до Калки (поезд Kalka Express и др.), а потом на по узкоколейной дороге, необычайно красивой на поезде до Шимлы (поезда - Himalaya Queen и Shivalik deluxe exspress). Билеты можно купить через интернет. Ехать на обоих поездах примерно 8-11 часов. Можно и на автобусе из Дели или из Калки, но это дороже. В Шимле недалеко от вокзала есть автобусные остановки - на автобусе 15 минут до "деревни" Санджоли (Sanjauli) и там рядом с храмом Дурги на холме Монастырь Джонанг - Jonang Takten Phuntsok Choeling. При нем есть отличный гестхауз, где можно поселиться.
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=161354137248707&set=a.161345753916212.40737.100001223641781[/IMG]

----------

